# Best place to buy Hi Fi equipment



## totorama (Jun 12, 2010)

Any ideas for a good source of Hi-Fi equipment in or around the Paphos area, more specifically I'm looking to buy a 'Sound Bar' speaker system preferably a Panasonic HTB529 but open to other options. I've tried sourcing through Amazon and eBay but for some reason they will not ship to Cyprus (I've tried both UK and USA sites). I have found one or two outlets on the Polis road leading out of Paphos, but they have very little choice in way of 'Sound Bars' and what they do have are mostly old models.


----------

